
Hedge Fund Star: We Are ‘Under Assault’ - terryauerbach
http://www.wsj.com/article_email/hedge-fund-star-we-are-under-assault-1463071444-lMyQjAxMTI2MDEzMzQxMTM2Wj
======
iokevins
From the article: "...since the start of the bull-market run in early 2009, a
more traditional mix of stocks and bonds bested a broad hedge-fund index in 22
of 28 quarters, according to a Wall Street Journal analysis of data from
research firms HFR Inc. and Morningstar Inc."

The quote comes from "longtime hedge-fund manager Leon Cooperman", who works
for firm Omega Advisors, during the SkyBridge Alternatives Conference (SALT).

For what it's worth, later: "Mr. Cooperman’s Omega Advisors told investors in
March that U.S. regulators intend to recommend civil charges against the firm
for alleged violations of securities law. Mr. Cooperman has denied any
wrongdoing and said he would defend himself and the firm."

No editorializing, from me. I think the article speaks for itself.

